# IndraLogic L20 mit 3 IndraDrive C Steuerteilen, Achsinbetriebnahme



## fms (5 November 2008)

Hallo,

Wir haben in unserem Betrieb einen 3-Achs-Roboter von Bosch-Rexroth mit einer IndraLogic L20 und IndraDrive C Steuerteilen. Diese sollen 3 CKK-Kompaktmodule mit Multiturn-Absolut Hiperface über Profibus ansteuern. Bedient wird das System mit einem Bedienterminal VCP08. Das ganze System schimpft sich "IndraMotion for Handling". Mit IndraWorks Engineering habe ich schon mal die "Grund"-Visualisierung auf das VCP08 geladen und auf die L20 die SPS-Anwendung von der CD. Jetzt würde ich gerne die Achsen parametrieren und in Betrieb nehmen, jedoch kann ich aus der Anleitung nicht herausfinden, wie die Parametrierung durchgeführt wird (Nullpunkt und Verfahrweg einstellen, etc.).
Auf meiner VCP08 erscheinen die Fehlermeldungen 1001 SW-End axis X, 1002 SW-End axis Y, 1003 SW-End axis Z. Ich denke, es fehlt der Referenzbezug, ich habe versucht über 'Antriebsgeführtes Referenzieren' die Referenz einzustellen. Dies wird dann auch angezeigt, aber wie verfährt man dann weiter? Wenn ich die Anlage ausschalte, dann sind die Daten futsch. Wie kann ich die Werte speicher?
Es wäre super, wenn mir jemand Tips geben könnte, gibt es vielleicht eine Doku, die ich übersehen habe, bzw. wo man diese finden könnte?

Viele Grüße,

Frank


----------



## lothar (22 November 2008)

Die Doku dazu liegt z.B. im Medien Verzeichnis bei Bosch Rexroth:
http://www.boschrexroth.com/various/utilities/mediadirectory/index.jsp?oid=118749

Einfach "IndraMotion for Handling" in das weisse Suchfeld rechts oben eingeben, dann gibt's alles zum Download!


----------

